# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Khóc vì ngoại tình

## anhsaovang

Chàng trai vừa đi công tác một tháng ở Paris về, gặp một người bạn. Anh bạn hỏi:

- Sao? Đi nước ngoài sướng không? Có chuyện gì hay kể nghe với! Này, mà sao mắt cậu đỏ hoe thế?

- Hôm đầu tiên ở Paris, mình làm quen với một người phụ nữ xinh đẹp. Tối hôm đó nàng đồng ý về khách sạn cùng mình. Sáng hôm sau, tỉnh dậy, mình thấy nàng ngồi ở mép giường và khóc. Khi mình hỏi, nàng mới kể rằng nàng là gái có chồng, chồng nàng đang đi công tác xa, và nàng đang vô cùng đau khổ, ân hận về cái việc xấu xa bẩn thỉu, thú vật đã xảy ra tối hôm qua. Nghe đến đây, mình cũng chợt nhớ đến vợ mình, mình cũng cảm thấy vô cùng ân hận, và mình đã ngồi khóc cùng nàng. Rồi bọn mình chia tay nhau.

- Việc đó xảy ra cách đây đã một tháng, sao hôm nay mắt cậu vẫn còn đỏ?

- Nhưng suốt một tháng trời, hôm nào cũng như vậy!

----------


## nhoccon007

Câu chuyện thật thú vị  :cuoi1:

----------

